# Why do I catch more trolling with my ugly Stik?



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

So I've noticed over my last 4 or 5 trips out my ugly Stik out performs my other fishing rods 4 to 1 when trolling worm harnesses! My other rods being Cabela's fish eagle graphite. They are way more sensitive to the bites but catch less. I'm using the same line on my set ups. Switch the worm harnesses between rods and the ugly Stik still does better. Am I missing fish because of the more sensitive rod? Just looking for any insight.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

all you need for trolling is cheap glass rods. I catch plenty fish once I get up there and all I ever use is cheap glass rods.
sherman


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Is your ugly stik always on the same side? The rod to my right always catches more because of the way my boat turns so it gets more short burst speed ups


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

That one side of the boat fishes different than the other on turns does make sense but I've caught them off both sides with it in the last couple of weeks, and I steer like I've had a couple of drinks before I hit the water lol.


----------



## Bedrock (Apr 15, 2012)

I will bet there is a difference in the action of the end of the rods. I use Ugly Stiks for my trolling because I love their tips of the rods. When a small fish gets on, it's much easier to see on the Ugly Stik. While you are trolling, watch the end of each type of rod. I will bet the Ugly Stik has more action back and forth than the Cabela rod. I have seen it on my boat. I usually out fish my buddy with him using rods with a stiffer tip, but running same weight, dipsy, spoon or harness that I am catching on. Just food for thought.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

A softer, slower action rod (using moving baits) allows the bait to get deeper into the fish's mouth, resulting in better hooked fish.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

chriscreek said:


> So I've noticed over my last 4 or 5 trips out my ugly Stik out performs my other fishing rods 4 to 1 when trolling worm harnesses! My other rods being Cabela's fish eagle graphite. They are way more sensitive to the bites but catch less. I'm using the same line on my set ups. Switch the worm harnesses between rods and the ugly Stik still does better. Am I missing fish because of the more sensitive rod? Just looking for any insight.


Might be too soft. Are the Fish Eagles fast action?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I like the 2 replies above. A softer tip with a little more "give" might allow a fish to inhale the bait more deeply, while a stiffer, yet more sensitive tip might yank it away from them.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Now the question becomes. Are you just catching more fish on the ugly stick or are you also getting more bites on the ugly stick?


----------



## Mikem99 (Aug 15, 2018)

chriscreek said:


> That one side of the boat fishes different than the other on turns does make sense but I've caught them off both sides with it in the last couple of weeks, and I steer like I've had a couple of drinks before I hit the water lol.


My erratic steering has caught us more fish...


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

If your pulling dipsies, I doubt that the rods action has much to do with catch rate. You might want to check reel calibration also, that might be part of it.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep my thought would be reel calibration. Switch reels and see if the Cabela's catch more fish. 
This is coming from a ugly stick troller lol


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

Line diameter, calibration, current and boat pitch probably have more to do with it than the rod type. Underscores why it is good to run all the same reel, rod and line (calibrated). Allows you to replicate a hot program.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

all I run are ugly sticks, I do believe because of the rod action the bait runs better when flat lining cranks and harnesses or using a snap weight. running inline boards and dipsys I don't think it makes a difference..


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

not wanting ti hi=jack but please speak on thi calibration


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

eyeballs said:


> not wanting ti hi=jack but please speak on thi calibration


Calibration means making sure that 100' of line out reads 100 on the line counter. When all of your rods are calibrated the same, it significantly increases your catch rate. If you search here on OGF or search YouTube, you will find detailed instructions on how to calibrate your rods. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

Misdirection said:


> Calibration means making sure that 100' of line out reads 100 on the line counter. When all of your rods are calibrated the same, it significantly increases your catch rate. If you search here on OGF or search YouTube, you will find detailed instructions on how to calibrate your rods.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


will do....thanks Misd


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

chriscreek said:


> So I've noticed over my last 4 or 5 trips out my ugly Stik out performs my other fishing rods 4 to 1 when trolling worm harnesses! My other rods being Cabela's fish eagle graphite. They are way more sensitive to the bites but catch less. I'm using the same line on my set ups. Switch the worm harnesses between rods and the ugly Stik still does better. Am I missing fish because of the more sensitive rod? Just looking for any insight.


I've stopped using the ugly sticks and went to Rhino rods for trolling. At $30 a pop they are cheap but a good rod for trolling. They have a glow tip that comes in handy when trolling in low light conditions. They also have a 10 year warranty. To me they are a heavier duty rod that I wouldn't want to use for casting but for trolling they are ideal. I like a stiffer rod so that the movement of the boat does help in the hook setting. Never felt under gunned using them in the local lakes. Used them last year trolling for stripers in Va and they did the job. You might want to take a look at them.


----------

